# Best tool for removing unwanted object?



## Allen Moore (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a photograph where the blurry edge of a finger has intruded down into the field of view. This part of the image is a lightly-textured blank wall of uniform color. It seems like it should be easy to "paint" over this area with a swatch from the wall, but I'm really a newbie at retouching and not sure which Lightroom [Classic] tool would be best--or is this more of a job for Photoshop?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 4, 2020)

Photoshop has a Content Aware fill that would be the best option.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prbimages (Mar 4, 2020)

I would try it in Lightroom first, as I always prefer to do as much in Lightroom as possible before moving to Photoshop. You would use the Spot Removal tool. With that tool, you can choose between "Clone" and "Heal" modes, and you can also choose which area of the image is used for the patch, so there's a bit of room to experiment in order to get the best result. If the result is not satisfactory, then yes, move to Photoshop and its more sophisticated tools.


----------



## mariah1902 (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes Lightroom classic can be used for removing unwanted object pretty evenly.  I would rather suggest you to use Photo shop as that will give you exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## oel.zubida (Mar 23, 2020)

I prefer Adobe photoshop for removing unwanted objects from photos. For me, its the best photo editing software that is enable to fix any photo quickly and easily. But before that, we need to learn how to use this software. For remove unwanted objects from images, I use the Clone Stamp tool in Photoshop. If you want to follow me take the step that I have given below:

1. Open the picture in Adobe Photoshop. 

2. Select the Clone Stamp Tool from Photoshop. 

3. At that point hold Alt key from Windows PC and snap on the foundation close to the undesirable item. 

4. Drag the mouse over the thing you might want to expel from the picture until the thing is totally evacuated. 

5. Save the done picture on your drive. 

Aside from Adobe Photoshop, you can likewise utilize Movavi Photo Editor, PhotoScissors, InPixio and numerous to name to expel undesirable items from any photograph. 

At long last, it tends to be said that you should rehearse over and over to be master in expelling things from pictures whatever apparatuses you use to do so doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 24, 2020)

If using Photoshop then Content Aware Fill is the way to go. It is brilliant. However I would try the tools is Lr first as they too can give good results easily. As mentioned above in Lr you have the Heal and Clone tools. I find they can manage an awful lot of stuff well.


----------

